# Everyone post on the Guest Map!



## Alzrius (Jan 19, 2003)

Show your EN World pride and sense of community by posting your location and pithy saying on the EN World Guest Map!

Just click on the little white "View My Guest Map" icon at the bottom of the page. Take a moment to check out the posts of your fellow EN Worlders, and add your own!


----------



## Sixchan (Jan 19, 2003)

But Zoom in first! The UK and East US are getting crowded, so make sure you put yourself in the right place by zooming in!


----------



## HellHound (Jan 20, 2003)

Done.

Placed my flag as close as I could to good old Vankleek Hill, Ontario.

Although come to think of it, maybe a BIT too far West along the Ontario / Quebec border.

Oh well.


----------



## Azure Trance (Jan 22, 2003)

Isn't this the one that resets every 100 tacks?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 22, 2003)

Azure Trance said:
			
		

> *Isn't this the one that resets every 100 tacks? *





Nah, I paid to have it increased to 500.


----------

